# sentirsela di - sentirsi di



## F4sT

Hi, it's me again..
how do you say in english "non me la sento"

"non me la sento di abbandonarlo proprio ora" and when it's means ( non sono in vena di ..)
tnx you very much in advance


----------



## Scrumpals

possibly:
"I don't feel like I can abandon him now"
steven


----------



## Manuel_M

F4sT said:
			
		

> Hi, it's me again..
> how do you say in english "non me la sento"
> 
> "non me la sento di abbandonarlo proprio ora" and when it means ( non sono in vena di ..)
> tnx you very much in advance


 
I* don't feel like leaving him (it) at this time * (forse *at a time like this*, ma dipende dal contesto.)


----------



## moodywop

F4sT said:
			
		

> Hi, it's me again..
> how do you say in english "non me la sento"
> 
> "non me la sento di abbandonarlo proprio ora" and when it's means ( non sono in vena di ..)
> tnx you very much in advance


 
"Non sono in vena di uscire stasera" = I don't feel like going out tonight(I'm not in the mood)

In your example maybe "I don't feel I can..." sounds better:

"I don't feel I can desert him now (that he needs me)"

"I can't bear the thought of..."

We're clearly talking about not letting down a friend in need here, not about not walking out on a lover, right?

Carlo


----------



## Jana337

Would "I haven't got the nerve to leave him" be too strong?

Jana


----------



## moodywop

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> I* don't feel like leaving him (it) at this time *(forse *at a time like this*, ma dipende dal contesto.)


 
Manuel

I like _at a time like this._ I hadn't thought of it. I think it's perfect.

Carlo


----------



## Manuel_M

Thanks, Carlo.

I'm unsure about my decision to go for* leave* to translate _abandonare_. What do people think?


----------



## moodywop

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Would "I haven't got the nerve to leave him" be too strong?
> 
> Jana


 
Jana

Maybe it's a bit stronger, like "non ho il coraggio di". 

We still don't know whether it's a lover or a friend we're talking about. But "abbandonare" suggests it's a friend.

"Anche la mia amica più cara mi ha abbandonato"

"La mia ragazza mi ha lasciato"

I wonder which hurts more.

carlo


----------



## Alfry

moodywop said:
			
		

> Manuel
> 
> I like _at a time like this._ I hadn't thought of it. I think it's perfect.
> 
> Carlo


 
I think it perfectly fits the meaning.


----------



## giacinta

Ciao a tutti,

My dictionary refers to *sentirsi* as a verb that can be used (inter alia)  in the sense of "essere disposto" di fare qualcosa.  It says "sentirsi di fare qualcosa" and gives the example "non me la sento" ( I don't feel like it).

My question relates to the _"la"._

Shouldn't the verb in the infinitive be "sentirse_la_"  similar to "cavarsela", "prendersela" "godersela"  ( and also "farcela") in which the "la" is part of the construction?

Giacinta


----------



## Paulfromitaly

It works like you said:

Paul says that he doen't feel like walking till the shopping centre.
Paul dice che non se la sente di camminare fino al centro commerciale.

Paul is 95, it's not easy for him to feel like walking for a mile.
Paul ha 95 anni, non è facile per lui sentirsela di camminare per un miglio.


----------



## giacinta

Thanks for clearing that up Paul!
Giacinta


----------



## bayXSonic

_Non *me la sento *di parlarle dopo quello che mi ha fatto.
_I would translate it with:_
I don't *feel like* talking to her after what she did to me.
_... but I know that it means "non mi va di", that has a different meaning.

Help?


----------



## Necsus

From OP:
3. sentirsela _(avere voglia)_ to feel like (di fare doing); _(essere in grado)_ to feel up to (di fare doing); _te la senti?_ do you feel up to it? _non me la sento di andare a Londra,_ I’m not up to going to London.


----------



## morgana

In italiano, sentirsela e avere voglia hanno due significati ben distinti, non so se va bene tradurli entrembi con "feel like".

Non me la sento = non ho il coraggio di farlo
Non ne ho voglia = sono troppo pigro per farlo

Any suggestion?


----------



## giovannino

morgana said:


> In italiano, sentirsela e avere voglia hanno due significati ben distinti, non so se va bene tradurli entrembi con "feel like".
> 
> Non me la sento = non ho il coraggio di farlo
> Non ne ho voglia = sono troppo pigro per farlo
> 
> Any suggestion?


 
I agree that "feel like" is not quite the same as "sentirsela". What about Oxford Paravia's "feel up to doing something"? Would it work in the original example: "I don't feel up to talking to her after what she did to me"? Can it convey the sense that you can't cope emotionally with the idea of doing something?
Maybe "I just can't talk to her" or "I don't feel I can talk to her" would also work.


----------



## brian

This is one of those cases where in English a nice "just" can give the sentence a little extra flavor because, to be honest, I think "feel like" can work in both cases ("avere la voglia" and "sentirsela"). Also, context and intonation of the voice will let the listener know what the meaning is.

_A: Why don't you give her a call??
B: No. I *just* don't feel like talking to her / I (just) don't feel up to talking to her / I just can't talk to her (right now).
_
Given the context and the proper intonation, "I (just) dont _feel like_ talking to her" will *not* be taken as "Non ho _la voglia_ di parlarle." At least not to me. 

Another option: _I just can't get myself to..._


----------



## merse0

Non me la sento = non ho il coraggio di farlo

I don't dare to do (something)


----------



## brian

merse0 said:


> Non me la sento = non ho il coraggio di farlo
> 
> I don't dare to do (something)


Ciao, mi dispiace ma non credo "to dare" possa andare. Di solito ha il senso di "non *osare* fare qualcosa" anziché "non avere il corraggio di fare qualcosa," per esempio:

_I won't/wouldn't dare call her = Non oserei chiamarla.

_...il che è un po' diverso da "Non me la sento di chiamarla," no?


----------



## giovannino

I think "avere il coraggio" is only one of the possible senses of "sentirsela", which is more wide-ranging. I like Devoto Oli's definition: 

"avere la convinzione di trovarsi in uno stato fisico o psicologico che ci permetta di fare qualcosa"


----------



## brian

Wait, question! When I read "Non me la sento di parlarle dopo quello che mi ha fatto," I get kind of a _general _sense that the speaker, in general, does not feel up to it, neither now nor in the near future. Of course, given proper context, it could specifically (and only) refer to the speaker's _present_ feeling, but otherwise is there more generality to it?

I ask because "to feel up to (doing) something" almost strictly refers to the present time and does not make any comment on the future. To say "I don't feel up to talking to her," at least to me, means "*today/right now*," but not necessarily "in general," even "after what she did to me."


----------



## Paulfromitaly

brian8733 said:


> I ask because "to feel up to (doing) something" almost strictly refers to the present time and does not make any comment on the future. To say "I don't feel up to talking to her," at least to me, means "*today/right now*," but not necessarily "in general," even "after what she did to me."



Same as in Italian: "non le ma sento" means right now to me, no info about the future..


----------



## giovannino

brian8733 said:


> Wait, question! When I read "Non me la sento di parlarle dopo quello che mi ha fatto," I get kind of a _general _sense that the speaker, in general, does not feel up to it, neither now nor in the near future. Of course, given proper context, it could specifically (and only) refer to the speaker's _present_ feeling, but otherwise is there more generality to it?


 
Well, I think that I would use "non me la sento di" mostly to refer to my present feeling, although, as you say, it depends on context. If I say "non me la sento di rivederla" I might be responding to someone who suggested I should meet up with her tomorrow or I might just be speaking in general about my unease at the thought of seeing her again, whether in the short term or even in the future in general.

EDIT: Of course you can also use "sentirsela" in the future tense, as in this example from Google:

_*Non me la sentirò mai di* rinnegarli e, nondimeno, sarò sempre molto critico nei loro confronti_

Could you use "feel up to" here, or would you have to say "I will never be able to/have the courage to"?


----------



## Sybil Vane

brian8733 said:


> Ciao, mi dispiace ma non credo "to dare" possa andare. Di solito ha il senso di "non *osare* fare qualcosa" anziché "non avere il corraggio di fare qualcosa," per esempio:
> 
> _I won't/wouldn't dare call her = Non oserei chiamarla._
> 
> ...il che è un po' diverso da "Non me la sento di chiamarla," no?


 
I agree with Brian!
S.


----------



## jbrahms61

Salve, vorrei sapere come poter tradurre in Inglese la seguente frase: "Non mi hai risposto adeguatamente, pertanto di acquistarlo *non me la sento*". Grazie.


----------



## Claudio_it

Ci provo, ma aspetterei altre idee:
You didn't answer properly so I don't feel up to buying it

Madrelingua com'era??? Pessima?


----------



## Lorena1970

"You haven't answered me properly, so I don't feel like buying it."

Credo sia corretto.


----------



## neuromatico

From the Anglophone perpective,

*Sentiresela*: An idiomatic way to express what you feel like doing.

Faccio i compiti domani. Non me la sento stasera.
I'll do my homework tomorrow. I don't feel like doing it tonight.


----------



## Claudio_it

not feeling like something non è anche non aver voglia (di fare qualcosa)


----------



## fox71

Infatti, Claudio, io ho sempre saputo che "feel like" significa "avere voglia di"...
"Sentirsela" è molto diverso come significato! Ciao


----------



## Einstein

I don't feel up to something = non ce la farei (uno sforzo); qui non va bene.
I don't feel like doing something = non ne ho voglia; d'accordo con gli altri che anche questo non va bene!

You haven't given me an adequate reply, so I don't feel I can buy it.


----------



## Dammivolume

Scusate, but I dont see a clear difference between  aver voglia di fare qualcosa  vs sentirsela

*I*s this correct?   L'ho lasciata perche non me la sentivo piu'"  ??


----------



## Lorena1970

"L'ho lasciata perché non me la sentivo più" é una frase tronca anche in Italiano.
Si usa, ma non é così corretto dal mio punto di vista. In genere si specifica, oppure se si pronuncia tronca é perché segue un discorso precedente o una situazione nota.
Questo è il mio modesto parere.

In Inglese credo si possa dire:

"I have broken up because I was bored"
"I have broken up because I wasn't involved anymore"
"I have broken up because I didn't feel like staying with her anymore"


----------



## Dammivolume

Tronca in che senso?

L'ultima frase che hai scritto e' piu' corretta

"I broke up with her, because I didnt want to be with her anymore" e' piu' comune.


----------



## Lorena1970

Tronca nel senso che sottintende qualcosa, una qualche ragione che magari é emersa precedentemente in altri discorsi o della quale l'interlocutore é già a conoscenza.
Non é facile spiegare, ma ci provo: nel caso di "l'ho lasciata perché non me la sentivo più!" può essere sottinteso "di litigare", oppure "di passare il tempo con lei" oppure di condividerla con qualcun altro (nel caso ci sia in atto una doppia relazione da parte di lei) o qualsiasi altro motivo. Ma ci deve essere qualcosa di sottinteso.
Diverso é "non ci sentivo più": "L'ho lasciata perché non ci sentivo più!" in questo caso "non sentirci" é equiparabile a "non essere più innamorati" "non essere più coinvolti come prima".
E' comunque un' espressione riferibile a una sorta di "slang" giovanile, un po' gergale, diciamo non propriamente italiano corretto.
"Ci sento una cifra!" oppure "Ci sento uncasino!" Significa che qualcosa piace molto, dà emozione, esalta i sensi.
Spero di aver chiarito.


----------



## coolbrowne

Ciao,





Einstein said:


> I don't feel up to something = non ce la farei (uno sforzo)


Si mi permettete, in America, "I don't feel up to _something_" vuol dire "non mi sento *in grado di* _qualcosa_" (pensate: "up to..." -> all'altezza di... -> non ci riesco...). Non so si sarebbe diverso in Inghilterra...

Saluti


----------



## You little ripper!

Lorena1970 said:


> "L'ho lasciata perché non me la sentivo più" é una frase tronca anche in Italiano.
> Si usa, ma non é così corretto dal mio punto di vista. In genere si specifica, oppure se si pronuncia tronca é perché segue un discorso precedente o una situazione nota.
> Questo è il mio modesto parere.
> 
> In Inglese credo si possa dire:
> 
> "I have broken up because I was bored"
> "I have broken up because I wasn't involved anymore"
> "I have broken up because I didn't feel like staying with her anymore"


Lorena, you can't *break up* by yourself in English. It must be done with someone else.

"I broke up *with him/her* because I was bored"
"I broke up *with him/her* because I no longer felt involved"
"I broke up *with him/her* because I didn't feel like staying with her/him anymore" or

"*We* broke up because I was bored"
"*We *broke up because I no longer felt involved"
"*We* broke up because I didn't feel like staying with him/her anymore"


----------



## Einstein

coolbrowne said:


> Ciao,Si mi permettete, in America, "I don't feel up to _something_" vuol dire "non mi sento *in grado di* _qualcosa_" (pensate: "up to..." -> all'altezza di... -> non ci riesco...). Non so si sarebbe diverso in Inghilterra...
> 
> Saluti


 Sono d'accordo; è tanto diverso dire "non ce la farei"?


----------



## Claudio_it

Einstein said:


> Sono d'accordo; è tanto diverso dire "non ce la farei"?


 
No, direi che è è la stessa cosa, "non sono in grado perchè non mi sento all'altezza" ha lo stesso significato di "non ce la farei (con uno sforzo)" come avevi detto tu qualche post fa.
La differenza è con "non me la sento" quando non si ha intenzione di fare una cosa, magari perchè non si ritiene opportuno farla che, come ho imparato da questo post, si dice "I don't feel I can..."
Ciao


----------



## housecameron

Lorena1970 said:


> "L'ho lasciata perché non ci sentivo più!" in questo caso "non sentirci" é equiparabile a "non essere più innamorati" "non essere più coinvolti come prima".


 


fitter.happier said:


> Non ho mai sentito quest'espressione.
> Magari è regionale?





Lorena1970 said:


> Per fitter.happier
> No, non é regionale, é nazionale.


 
Non solo non l'ho mai sentita (come fitter.happier), ma _"l'ho lasciata perché non ci sentivo più!"_ non la capirei neanche sforzandomi 
Temo sia da sconsigliare


----------



## Einstein

_"L'ho lasciata perché non ci sentivo più_!" per me vuol dire che l'ho lasciata perché ero diventato sordo!


----------



## Lorena1970

*V*i assicuro che è linguaggio gergale, non me la sono inventata. I giovani la usano parecchio.


----------



## Einstein

Allora accettiamo quello che dici. E' fastidioso sentirti dire che un'espressione "non si dice" o "non è italiano" quando sai che esiste (io volevo essere spiritoso!).


----------



## Angel.Aura

Einstein said:


> _"L'ho lasciata perché non ci sentivo più_!" per me vuol dire che l'ho lasciata perché ero diventato sordo!


A me fa lo stesso effetto.


Lorena1970 said:


> *V*i assicuro che è linguaggio gergale, non me la sono inventata. I giovani la usano parecchio.


Mai sentita 

Forse si potrebbe forzare la mano e dire qualcosa tipo:
"L'ho lasciata perché [nella relazione] non ci sentivo più quell'entusiasmo / amore / trasporto / qualcosa".


----------



## SuperGaara

Oppure usando "sentire" come "provare": _L'ho lasciata perchè non sentivo più nulla per lei_

Comunque può darsi sia un modo di dire della tua zona


----------



## housecameron

Lorena1970 said:


> *V*i assicuro che è linguaggio gergale, non me la sono inventata. I giovani la usano parecchio.


 


Einstein said:


> Allora accettiamo quello che dici. E' fastidioso sentirti dire che un'espressione "non si dice" o "non è italiano" quando sai che esiste (io volevo essere spiritoso!).


 
Mah..Einstein... può essere fastidioso solo fino a un certo punto. 
Fitter.happier ha 18 anni, SuperGaara 16.
Quando un'espressione non si capisce o non è così diffusa bisogna dirlo senza farsi inutili problemi


----------



## SuperGaara

Infatti non stiamo dicendo a Lorena che se l'è inventata, piuttosto stiamo ragionando sul fatto che non è di così immediata comprensione per tutti. E credo sia giusto metterlo in luce, dal momento che questo thread viene letto anche da chi sta imparando la lingua e potrebbe utilizzare quest'espressione in maniera non appropriata


----------



## sandona

Hi there,
I need somebody help.

the sentence is:... ieri sera non me la sono sentita di abbandonare la riunione e tornarmene a casa.
I translated it with: ....yesterday evening I didn't dare to leave the meeting and came back home. 
Is that correct?

Thanks in advance
Sandona


----------



## coolbrowne

Ciano *sandona*. Press'a poco 


sandona said:


> Hi there,
> I need somebody*'s* help.
> ....yesterday evening I didn't *feel like* leav*ing* the meeting and c*o*m*ing* back home.


Meglio: "*returning*", invece di "*coming back*". Un'altra cosa: "and _came_ back home" sarebbe "e _sono tornata_ a casa"

Saluti


----------



## Einstein

Another possibility:
... _yesterday evening I didn't feel I could leave the meeting and go/come home._

_I didn't feel I could..._ means that probably the meeting wasn't very interesting but it wouldn't have been right to leave it.


----------



## sandona

Thanks for your help,

To tell the truth, I had to meet someboby else yesterday evening but I didn't feel I could leave the meeting because of my job.
Is that correct?


----------



## coolbrowne

That’s another possibility bus the sense is not the same


Einstein said:


> Another possibility:
> ... _yesterday evening I didn't feel I could leave the meeting and go/come home._


I didn’t feel like leaving – Non ho avuto la voglia di andarmene (pensavo solo a me)
I didn’t feel I could leave – No mi pareva corretto adarmene (pensavo agli altri)

In questo caso forse la prima alternativa... però c'è qualcosa che non va 


sandona said:


> ..I had to meet someboby else yesterday evening but I didn't feel I could leave the meeting because of my job.


Forse "...leave (work) _to go to _the meeting.."? Come sarebbe in italiano?

Grazie


----------



## sandona

sorry, I guess my statement wasn't cleare enough

I'm going to write it in Italian first:
Non me la sono sentita di lasciare la riunione di lavoro e di andarmene a casa; anche se a casa avrei dovuto incontare un'altra persona. Alla fine, sono arrivato a casa troppo tardi e, nel frattempo, questa persona se ne era già andata via. 

Thanks for your help
Sandona


----------



## brian

_*I didn't feel I could leave* the meeting (at work) and go back home, even though I was actually supposed to meet someone else at home... _


----------



## MünchnerFax

A question.
Must the _not_ stay in the main clause - just like, for instance, _I don't think that's right _ vs. _I think that's not right _?
Wouldn't it be correct to say _I felt I couldn't leave_?


----------



## brian

Judging from your logic (and the question), don't you mean, "Wouldn't it be _in_correct to say...?"

In any case, you have a point: it's more natural to say _I didn't feel I could leave_ rather than _I felt I couldn't leave_, but both are in fact possible.

There are certain instances when _I thought/felt_ + negative are possible, but I can't bring myself to find a satisfactory explanation for it.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Well, I actually meant _Would it be incorrect_... ma ci siamo capiti. 
Grazie.


----------



## coolbrowne

Thank you sandona 

It is now clear that "...to _meet_ somene..." and "...leave the _meeting_..." are two different meetings. 

Also allow me to point out that Brian (correctly) used "work", instead of "job". These are two (of the many) different senses of the word "lavoro". _Roughly speaking_ (mi raccomando ), the difference goes like this: my *job* is my (work) _position_ and *work* is _what I do_ at may place of employment or _the place of employment itself_ (say, an office, a shop, etc.).

Regards


----------



## brian

MünchnerFax said:
			
		

> Well, I actually meant _Would it be incorrect_... ma ci siamo capiti.
> Grazie.



Okay I see.

I can't think of a rule or anything, but you can definitely shift the negative in a lot of cases: _I didn't think you were coming --> I thought you weren't coming._ But don't ask me why.


----------



## Einstein

MünchnerFax said:


> A question.
> Must the _not_ stay in the main clause - just like, for instance, _I don't think that's right _ vs. _I think that's not right _?
> Wouldn't it be correct to say _I felt I couldn't leave_?


I'd say both are correct, but we usually tend to put the negation early in the sentence:
I didn't see anybody (normal)
I saw nobody (less usual but not wrong)
I didn't think you were here (normal)
I thought you weren't here (less usual but not wrong).


----------



## coolbrowne

If I may, I believe I see a difference





brian8733 said:


> _I didn't think you were coming --> I thought you weren't coming._ But don't ask me why.


_I didn't think you were coming - _It didn't occur to me that you might come.
_I thought you weren't coming._ _- _I _did_ think about it _and concluded_ that you wouldn't come.​Regards


----------



## Einstein

coolbrowne said:


> If I may, I believe I see a difference
> _I didn't think you were coming - _It didn't occur to me that you might come.
> _I thought you weren't coming._ _- _I _did_ think about it _and concluded_ that you wouldn't come.​Regards


Yes, in some cases there are actual differences in meaning. Here I suppose you're right.


----------



## brian

Hmm... I don't see that difference. I think _I didn't think you were coming_ also means that I concluded you weren't come.

If I wanted to say that it didn't occur to me that you might/would come, I'd say _I didn't *know* you were coming._


----------



## You little ripper!

brian8733 said:


> Hmm... I don't see that difference. I think _I didn't think you were coming_ also means that I concluded you weren't come.
> 
> If I wanted to say that it didn't occur to me that you might/would come, I'd say _I didn't *know* you were coming._


I agree. I would use either in that situation.


----------



## maurine

Is it ever, in any event, sentirselo, rather than sentirsela? Also, is there a rule for why it's sentirseLA?

thank you

Ann


----------



## Roberto1976

maurine said:


> Is it ever, in any event, sentirselo, rather than sentirsela? Also, is there a rule for why it's sentirseLA?
> 
> thank you
> 
> Ann


 
"Sentirsel*a*" is a fixed idiomatic expression. 

There is no "rule," but, perhaps, a possible explanation could be that it implies _questa cosa,_ which is feminine (i.e., _Non mi sento di fare quest*a* cos_*a.*à _Non me l*a* sento._).

PS; "Sentirselo" can be used to suggest the idea of "going numb" in sentences such as _Non mi sento __più il braccio!_ _Non me lo sento più! _("I can't feel my arm any more! I can't feel it any more.") That is because _braccio_ is masculine.


----------



## maurine

thanks, what about when a verb is involved. Like, "non mi sento di uscire stasera", granted it might not be grammatically correct, but would Italians say, "non me lo sento di uscire"? Would a verb be = lo? thanks again


----------



## Roberto1976

maurine said:


> thanks, what about when a verb is involved. Like, "non mi sento di uscire stasera", granted it might not be grammatically correct, but would Italians say, "non me lo sento di uscire"? Would a verb be = lo? thanks again


 
Even in that case, we would say _non me l*a* sento_ (e.g. _Non me l*a* sento di uscire_.)

It is always _la_. 

One could also say: _*Non mi va di* uscire_.

Another option os: _*Non ho voglia di* uscire._


----------



## brian

Even if a _di + _infinitive clause follows, you _can_ still say _Non me *la* sento di..._ and I guess _la_ would technically be considered "pleonastico."


----------



## Roberto1976

brian8733 said:


> Even if a _di + _infinitive clause follows, you _can_ still say _Non me *la* sento di..._ and I guess _la_ would technically be considered "pleonastico."


 
Sì, verissimo: in italiano si fa grande uso dei pronomi pleonastici che, allo stesso tempo, vengono spesso anche duramente stigmatizzati, come nel caso di_ a me *mi*_.


----------



## Necsus

HERE the thread about "a me mi" in SI...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Einstein said:


> I don't feel up to doing something/I don't think I can do something = non ce la faccio, non ne sono in grado, non me la sento per qualche motivo
> *Non me la sento di tagliare l'erba oggi (perchè ho mal di testa/fa troppo caldo) = I don't feel up to mowing the lawn today/ I don't think I can mow the lawn today*
> I don't feel like doing something/I can't be bothered to do something = non ne ho voglia/non mi va di
> *Non ho voglia di tagliare l'erba oggi (non mi va, mi sento pigro) =  I don't feel like mowing the lawn today/I can't be bothered to mow the lawn today.*


----------

